# Ephram Vessell



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

He is the groundskeep of the small church cemetary. Ancient, feeble, mute, and mostly blind, he was given the job and a small shack out back to call his home. He is often seen taking handouts of a most unusual variety from the local crazy 'bottle lady'...what he does with these strange objects remains a mystery.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

SHEEZ!! How many cool-looking props are you cranking out?! You and stolloween need to learn to pace yourselves....

Awesome job - the kids'll be pausing to make sure he's not real!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's one cool dude!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Another awesome prop! You are very talented.:devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool Dave..

I know what he does with all those strange pieces.
He's really the guy making all these things.
You were lucky to get a pic of him.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool Dave, I love the lantern!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave i would really love to see the support system for him. I really need to have one for next year!! You think you could do a tutorial?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hawkchucker said:


> Dave i would really love to see the support system for him. I really need to have one for next year!! You think you could do a tutorial?


Possibly after halloween. You will not believe how little there is to him...designed to have alot of extra movement with the slightest breeze.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Talk about patience. I can't imagine how long it took you to attach those strands of hair to wire to make them stick out like that. Or is it fishing line? 

Seriously though, he's another wonderful addition to your props.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Talk about patience. I can't imagine how long it took you to attach those strands of hair to wire to make them stick out like that. Or is it fishing line?
> 
> Seriously though, he's another wonderful addition to your props.


oh.... bah! I know you aren't serious, but I am just taking advantage of the windy day to get that nice look...don't ya love how he leans into the wind like that??? I'll try for a video later to show how his head moves.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that's a cool looking grounds keeper. Did you make the lantern or buy it? I've been looking to get 1 or 2 of those.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Superb, Dave. I can picture him pottering around the cemetery, talking to the headstones...and sometimes getting answers.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Another great prop, dave! I love the windswept look


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice dave--boy wish my props would learn to lean into the wind , instead of flying in the wind


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Possibly after halloween. You will not believe how little there is to him...designed to have alot of extra movement with the slightest breeze.


Thanks. I will certainly be reminding you about this. It is actually the best looking one I have seen.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He kinda reminds me of Aqualung 

He is seriously cool looking. Got that shabby old frail look perfect. I guess it would suck to have a constant wind blowing on Halloween night but I gotta admit he looks awesome that way!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

night shot....my good camera has died, so I am stuck taking pix this year with my old pentax POS.... probably will be ok other than the animated props.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave, that thing is cool. I want to see some pics of the entire yard.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!! Another great prop!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great character. Great story.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very well done ! He's so cool


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

psssst...you still gonna make the how-to?!?!?!?!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

fabulous, as usual. you, stolloween, and laurie beast are at once the most inspiring and disheartening miracle workers i have ever had the pleasure of being extremely jelous of! ^^


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Fan F-ing tastic! I know that you said No already, but I going to get you on Hauntcast one way or another.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool prop. He looks like he should be out kicking some hooligans out of the churchyard.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks folks.
I just realized I never posted the video of Ephram in action...
ephram vessell :: YardHaunt2008002.flv video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/ephram%20vessell/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/ephram%20vessell/YardHaunt2008002


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very cool prop Dave, now to join the chorus here, please show us how it was built! Also, where did you find that excellent old long coat?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Unbelievable - you can feel the emotion. I love the slow, desperate, motion. You do some incredible work. A real pleasure to enjoy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You make characters not props - That is awesome!!
You should write children halloween books!


----------

